# Maple Pecan Plait



## bonpoisson (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, i've been looking for a recipe fora maple pecan plait recipe and quality vanilla slice recipe for a while? Any kind people care to share their knowledge?:thumb:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In the same way Athena emerged fully formed from Zeus's forehead, maple pecan plaits emerge packaged on cellophane-wrapped, individual, cardboard trays from giant, Federation starship replicators; are then sent by Federation starship transporter to British roadway caffs; where they are transferred to Federation starship microwave ovens.

In other words, they are an entirely commercial product, and (at least as yet) there are no recipes available. There's no question that the little suckers are delicious, addictive and for some reason very popular with vegans.

Fortunately, there are alternative pastry recipes combining maple, pecan, and sweet which do not require 23d Century technology or vegans either.

First, I suggest the "Alligator" Danish which is pretty much a Los Angeles thing made by the local Viktor Benes bakery chain. It's a Danish (obviously) and not a puff pastry, but is, as we say, "to die for." I'm a compulsive recipe tweaker, but would never mess with this one: Recipe: Alligator Coffee Cake with Maple Icing. If you PM me your email, I'll send you a somewhat better written and easier to follow pdf version.

Also a Danish, you may want to try a maple-pecan "kringle." There's a recipe written for the Land O'Lakes butter company posted all over the web. This one, is somewhat better and may form the basis for the other: danish maple pecan braid- is this the recipe you may want - alt.bread.recipes | Google Groups. I've never made it myself; and if I did would use maple syrup (amount by taste) instead of maple flavoring (aka _mapleine_).

If you're really determined to replicate the maple pecan plait you enjoy while fueling your motor, I suggest combining the filling and topping from the Viktor Benes recipe with store-bought puff pastry to make a strudel. If you like, alter the filling by using slightly reduced maple syrup instead of honey.

Maple-pecan baklava is another alternative.

If you understand and master baking techniques you can easily adjust recipes to suit any desired "flavor profile." Otherwise, you're stuck with whatever recipes you find.

BDL


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have never seen a pastry called "maple plait" where I live, nor heard of it. Can you please describe it? I'm sure there's a way to find a recipe, or to tweak a different recipe to have what you're looking for. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You can find a picture of it here:
http://findingsocks.blogspot.com/200...can-plait.html

Last night I spent 2 hours trying to find a recipe but to no avail. Tim Horton's sells them every now and again and they are wonderful. I posted a few requests at different sites...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks, Petals. They look like puff pastry with a sweet, nut filling. 

Bon Poisson, is the pastry you remember very flaky, or is it soft and light (like a croissant)? In the US, one can buy frozen puff pastry in the grocery store. If I were trying this I might mix up a some chopped nuts, sugar, maple syrup and a little bit of flour - maybe tapioca flour or wheat flour to thicken the filling so it doesn't completly run out of the pastry. I'm no pastry expert, but if I were just having some fun in the kitchen with no risk involved, that's what I'd do.

I'm sure someone else will have a different take on this.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not a sweets girl but that looks heavenly 
Looks pretty tough to make, might as well buy a fresh one.


----------



## braticus (May 17, 2011)

YES! – there was a place here in Washington, DC that had them.  I was obsessed with them!!!  A French Chef owned a place on Conn. Ave., NW.  Can’t remember the name, but he always had them and they were perfection.

Another place in Cleveland Park also carried them, but they weren’t as good (too gooey and mushy) but they did the job when I no longer had access to the French place.

But alas, I have not been able to find a recipe for them!

: - 0


----------

